# Converting Hybrid To Plug-in Hybrid



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

as i understand it. to be able to able to plug in all u need is a battery charger that can charge at the voltage of your pack


----------



## matnikr (Sep 15, 2017)

Exactly. Any ideas on particular charger? I guess the battery is 1,4 KWh 300 V


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

I assume you know that the Energi Uses a much bigger capacity battery ..7.6kWh, and a more powerful electric motor .
"Just" adding a charger may well require some software mods to avoid complications with existing operating protocols.
You will for sure void any warranty you may have left and possibly even devalue your car if there are any complications.
Why dont you just trade for a similar Energi vehicle ?
.....or a full EV !


----------



## matnikr (Sep 15, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> I assume you know that the Energi Uses a much bigger capacity battery ..7.6kWh, and a more powerful electric motor .
> "Just" adding a charger may well require some software mods to avoid complications with existing operating protocols.
> You will for sure void any warranty you may have left and possibly even devalue your car if there are any complications.
> Why dont you just trade for a similar Energi vehicle ?
> .....or a full EV !


Now we are talking. I was aware that Energi has a bigger battery and bigger voltage. Somehow it did not ring a bell that comes with a bigger ev motor. 

What I meant by "just" is that I would go for it only in a way that it does not require software mods e.g. there is an external charger which just physically connects to battery pack and charges it while it is physically disconnected from the car electronics. 

Off course if charging management is handled by software so that it remembers the state of charge, after it has been stopped and it will generate the error if it "suddenly" is charged back - then it does not make sense.

Btw. Guarantee is lost any way as the car is bought on auction after it has been crashed from the back - got it imported to Poland and fixed it.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

matnikr said:


> Btw. Guarantee is lost any way as the car is bought on auction after it has been crashed from the back - got it imported to Poland and fixed it.


 Ahh! Ok, thats the kind of deal i like also !
I really do not know if there may be software complications, but it is something that would not surprise me.


----------

